# Soft Mushy Stools



## Bercy (May 26, 2012)

I have learned to deal with the alternating bouts of diarrhea and constipation from my IBS. But what is driving me crazy is what I call the “in-between” periods. - Often I feel that my bowel movements are incomplete.- Some mornings I have 5 to 6 partial movements- Sometimes it just gets stuck on the way out. Double icky and messy- I have had soft mushy stool, poorly formed, (not watery, not diarrhea) daily for months on end. When I wipe myself, it is so mushy it smears all over. It takes 5 minutes, 1/3 a roll of toilet paper, water and /or baby wipes, with a finger up the anus almost to the sigmoid. And I have to carry supplies with me everywhere. - Regardless of how much I clean, I will have to return to the toilet several times to re-wipe.- Despite my efforts, I still don’t feel clean, and it itches deep inside like a hemorrhoid. (Hemorrhoids ruled out by colonoscopy). Also, my underwear is always stained brown. Any others with the same problems? Any advice?


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Bercy said:


> I have learned to deal with the alternating bouts of diarrhea and constipation from my IBS. But what is driving me crazy is what I call the "in-between" periods. - Often I feel that my bowel movements are incomplete.- Some mornings I have 5 to 6 partial movements- Sometimes it just gets stuck on the way out. Double icky and messy- I have had soft mushy stool, poorly formed, (not watery, not diarrhea) daily for months on end. When I wipe myself, it is so mushy it smears all over. It takes 5 minutes, 1/3 a roll of toilet paper, water and /or baby wipes, with a finger up the anus almost to the sigmoid. And I have to carry supplies with me everywhere. - Regardless of how much I clean, I will have to return to the toilet several times to re-wipe.- Despite my efforts, I still don't feel clean, and it itches deep inside like a hemorrhoid. (Hemorrhoids ruled out by colonoscopy). Also, my underwear is always stained brown. Any others with the same problems? Any advice?


Yep. After suffering for three years with anal leakage, I have found a simple thing that will improve your situation by 80%.Psyllium powder. One tsp, three times a day. Start off slow though, it causes some gas at first. Use a capuccino frother to mix it in a glass of water.Try it, it really works.


----------

